# Dunhill London Mixture



## luapleahcim (Aug 10, 2011)

Just popped a can of this....

Yum yum; really smooth and sophisticated so far (10 mins)

Will update later

others thoughts on this one?


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

what are the discernable flavors; figs? hayish? nutty? Room note?


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

London Mixture is a balkan type blend, but it is the best balanced, best tasting balkan there is. The Latakia, Virginias and orientals sing together in close harmony, none overpowering the others. The quality of the tobaccos are, well, Dunhill. GL Pease Westminster was created as a tribute to London Mixture when it was unavailable, and as much as I like Pease tobaccos, and as much Westminster as I have smoked, there is no substitute for the original.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

+1 on what Nick said. He got me hooked on London Mixture after giving me a generous sample. An excellent blend in all respects.


----------



## luapleahcim (Aug 10, 2011)

Although I should point out that I have the new version (it seems you may be referring to the original?)

Of course, I haven't smoked the old version of London mixture, so I have no way of knowing if there is any difference; I assume that westminster was "modelled' on the first......

I concur that the new one at least is very nicely balanced and refined; I would agree that all the elements work extremely well together with nothing in particular standing out as dominant.

I'm certainly not experienced enough to offer much in the way of description of flavour though.


----------



## texaspipeman (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, this looks like a good one to try as I get into smoking... Can't wait!


----------



## luapleahcim (Aug 10, 2011)

Just finished another bowl of this; excellent!

I have to say that, so far at least, the dunhill (Orlik) that I've had - nightcap, Royal Yacht, EMPipe and this one, have been top notch.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Dunhill tins, Bwana! Thick as grass on ground, many as leaves on tree, Bwana! Come quick, Bwana! Tarzan say, "Bring Smokeface", Bwana! Tarzan say come now!

I gotta say, I smoked a ton of Dunhill back when and I'm sorry to say that the new Orlick stuff is exactly like the old stuff as far as I can tell. Shows what an insensitive rube I am, I suppose. My last can of DLM was probably -- oh -- 35 years ago. I'll bet I'd think the new stuff was just as good, which woould be just fine in my book. :tu

Nice reviews, everybody! Makes me want to find out if it's as good as I remember it! :lol:


----------

